# Adding More Rbp's.....



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I have 6, 1"- 2" RBP's in my 125 gal i was wondering if i could add like 3 more or would 9 fish be too many in the future??I know that i may lose a fish or 2 along the line but my main concern is thier comfort.Any Thoughts????Thanks Nick.C.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

yea you can add them. imo 7 full grown adults in a 125 will be fine. i would add them and let them cut themselves off.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sure you can add them now but eventually you should cut some out (if they don't do it by themselves)... Some of them should get huge in a few years given the proper conditions (mainly tank water quality related to tank size) so you won't be able to keep 9, not even 7 full grown Reds in a 125g tank...


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Sure you can add them now but eventually you should cut some out (if they don't do it by themselves)... Some of them should get huge in a few years given the proper conditions (mainly tank water quality related to tank size) so you won't be able to keep 9, not even 7 full grown Reds in a 125g tank...


How many would you recommend for a 125 gal tank


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> Sure you can add them now but eventually you should cut some out (if they don't do it by themselves)... Some of them should get huge in a few years given the proper conditions (mainly tank water quality related to tank size) so you won't be able to keep 9, not even 7 full grown Reds in a 125g tank...


How many would you recommend for a 125 gal tank
[/quote]

For *life*?... 5 (give or take) depending on their growth and temperament... though 7-8 reds should do nice in there for a looong while...


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Probably life,unless i buy a bigger house.LOL


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I had 18 red's in my 125g smallest was about 2.5 to 3.5 then 5 of them where around the 5" mark and one was at the 6" mark. No deaths or fin nipping. Kept the water cool about 76, and had to do water changes every week but the water param's stayed in check. I knew this set up could not last long though so I got rid of ten of them. Down to my biggest 8 right now. Will probably get two Tern's and once my fish start getting around the 8" mark will have to cut back again. So long as the fish have room to swim and you can keep the water param's in check you will be ok with 9 for a while. They didn't even use half the tank when I had it stocked full, but the tank was so alive and they were so much fun to watch. I miss the set up.

The new attachment for photo's sucks!! it takes forever and wont let you add much!


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Very nice set up,i love the way your tank looks!!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I hate my tank! It's all fake stuff lol. I wish i could do a planted one. I'm trying in my smallest tank but they are both dieing in there. I was posting the picture so you could see how much room was still in the tank. Like Hannibal said though, This set up is not a life set up, actually 12 of those fish are gone and they were all the little ones. I have 7 now all close to or under the 6" mark and I plan on getting two terntezi from G here soon.


----------



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

i had 13 pygos in my old 160g ... they were doig pretty good... i think 9 in a 125 will be good for a long time...


----------

